# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Word een beetje wanhopig

## Jojo76

Hoi allemaal.

Vorig jaar in augustus is er Seborroïsch eczeem geconstateerd op mijn hoofdhuid. Ik ben daar erg van geschrokken en heb ik diverse middeltjes van de huisarts gehad. Die hebben geholpen maar ik heb nu nog steeds last van droge schilfertjes. Ik gebruik een neutrale shampoo (Dermolin) en heb ook al anti-roos shampoo van Guhl gebruikt maar daar bleef ik ook gewoon schilfertjes door houden. Nu zag ik van de week de reclame van de nieuwe anti-roos shampoo van Nivea (ook ideaal voor mijn gekleurde haar). Ik heb dit 1x gebruikt en volgens de website van Nivea zou de schilfering al de helft minder moeten zijn maar dat is het niet. Ik wil deze shampoo nog even 3 weken blijven gebruiken dan kijken hoe het er voor staat en dan ga ik mijn geld terugvragen via een formulier wat je kon downloaden op de site "Niet goed, geld terug". Ik laat mijn vriend regelmatig op mijn hoofd kijken omdat ik er toch veel moeite mee heb maar het lijkt er op dat ik er niet meer van af kom. Iemand hier nog tips? Shampoos van de dokter heb ik nog maar het is niet goed om die altijd maar te blijven gebruiken. Zal ik het probleem anders weer eens voorleggen bij mijn huisarts? Ik weet het niet meer.  :Confused:

----------


## Oki07

Mijn vader gebruikte tegen zijn roos selsun en resdan, maar ik las op een site dat anti-roos shampoo niet helpt.

http://www.apotheek.nl/Medische_info...10704&rId=1236

http://www.resdan.nl/

Ik kwam onderstaande site tegen. Misschien heb je daar wat aan?

http://www.hotforum.nl/forum/eczeem/...rrosch-eczeem/

----------


## Jojo76

> Mijn vader gebruikte tegen zijn roos selsun en resdan, maar ik las op een site dat anti-roos shampoo niet helpt.
> 
> http://www.apotheek.nl/Medische_info...10704&rId=1236
> 
> http://www.resdan.nl/
> 
> Ik kwam onderstaande site tegen. Misschien heb je daar wat aan?
> 
> http://www.hotforum.nl/forum/eczeem/...rrosch-eczeem/



Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik heb een berichtje gepost op het forum voor eczeempatiënten. Eens kijken wat daar uit komt. Ik vermoed dat Selsun net zo agressief is als de shampoos die ik hier al heb staan dus die is niet nodig.  :Wink:  Vind het ook wel jammer van mijn centen om al die shampoos te gaan kopen als het toch niet werkt.

----------


## Jojo76

Ik heb vanmorgen een terugbelafspraak laten maken voor de dokter. Ik ga het nu gewoon aan de dokter vragen wat ik moet gaan doen want ik ben het helemaal zat.  :Frown:  Heb een berichtje gepost op dat eczeemforum maar krijg ik ook geen reactie dus dan maar zo.  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Vind ik wel verstandig. Anders moet hij je maar doorverwijzen naar een specialist, lijkt mij. Succes met het gesprek!

----------


## paula2303

> Hoi allemaal.
> 
> Vorig jaar in augustus is er Seborroïsch eczeem geconstateerd op mijn hoofdhuid. Ik ben daar erg van geschrokken en heb ik diverse middeltjes van de huisarts gehad. Die hebben geholpen maar ik heb nu nog steeds last van droge schilfertjes. Ik gebruik een neutrale shampoo (Dermolin) en heb ook al anti-roos shampoo van Guhl gebruikt maar daar bleef ik ook gewoon schilfertjes door houden. Nu zag ik van de week de reclame van de nieuwe anti-roos shampoo van Nivea (ook ideaal voor mijn gekleurde haar). Ik heb dit 1x gebruikt en volgens de website van Nivea zou de schilfering al de helft minder moeten zijn maar dat is het niet. Ik wil deze shampoo nog even 3 weken blijven gebruiken dan kijken hoe het er voor staat en dan ga ik mijn geld terugvragen via een formulier wat je kon downloaden op de site "Niet goed, geld terug". Ik laat mijn vriend regelmatig op mijn hoofd kijken omdat ik er toch veel moeite mee heb maar het lijkt er op dat ik er niet meer van af kom. Iemand hier nog tips? Shampoos van de dokter heb ik nog maar het is niet goed om die altijd maar te blijven gebruiken. Zal ik het probleem anders weer eens voorleggen bij mijn huisarts? Ik weet het niet meer.


GEBRUIK DE SHAMPOO VAN FOREVER EENS OP BASIS VAN BIJNA PURE ALOÊ VERA,IK HEB ER GOEDE RESULTATEN MEE.www.paula.myflpbiz.com

----------


## paula2303

De shampoo van forever op basis van pure aloë vera.Veel van mijn klanten zijn er goed mee geholpen.www.paula.myflpbiz.com

----------


## louis1212

Beste Jolanda , probeer eens ' SOJA OLEUM ' .
Dit krijg je alleen op doktersrecept .
Het is een shampoo , heel dun zoals water , bevat helemaal geen zeep , en reinigt de huid op natuurlijke wijze , helemaal niet agressief , speciaal voor een huid met exzeem .
Je kunt ook proberen om je haar alleen met warm water te spoelen , maar dan wel zo warm als je kunt verdragen , en met je vingertoppen de talg van de huid los wrijven tijdens het spoelen dit gaat het beste onder de douche , na een tijdje gaat het wel ruiken ,komt door de talg , waneer je dat vies vindt dan kun je je haar tussendoor eens een keer wassen met een gewone shampoo maar dan wel een shampoo die je bij de apotheek koopt , wanneer je een gevoelige huid hebt nooit shampoo's van drogisten gebruiken , die worden met synthetische grondstoffen gemaakt.
Een uitzondering hierop is raar maar waar ' Head and Shoulders ' .
Maar ...........ook weer niet voor iedereen .
het blijft toch uitproberen .

----------


## Jojo76

> Beste Jolanda , probeer eens ' SOJA OLEUM ' .
> Dit krijg je alleen op doktersrecept .
> Het is een shampoo , heel dun zoals water , bevat helemaal geen zeep , en reinigt de huid op natuurlijke wijze , helemaal niet agressief , speciaal voor een huid met exzeem .
> Je kunt ook proberen om je haar alleen met warm water te spoelen , maar dan wel zo warm als je kunt verdragen , en met je vingertoppen de talg van de huid los wrijven tijdens het spoelen dit gaat het beste onder de douche , na een tijdje gaat het wel ruiken ,komt door de talg , waneer je dat vies vindt dan kun je je haar tussendoor eens een keer wassen met een gewone shampoo maar dan wel een shampoo die je bij de apotheek koopt , wanneer je een gevoelige huid hebt nooit shampoo's van drogisten gebruiken , die worden met synthetische grondstoffen gemaakt.
> Een uitzondering hierop is raar maar waar ' Head and Shoulders ' .
> Maar ...........ook weer niet voor iedereen .
> het blijft toch uitproberen .


Ik gebruik Dermolin shampoo en cremespoeling alleen in de lengtes en daarop reageert mijn hoofdhuid goed. Ik heb nu alleen last van droge schilfertjes en dan doe ik weer een kuur Ketoconazol van de huisarts en dan is het stukken minder. Anti-roosshampoos heb ik ook al geprobeerd maar daarvan krijg ik alleen maar meer schilfers.

----------

